# REVERB: WHAT IS IT?



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I've done a search here on LIL and the net and no good answers, can someone explain it in laymans terms? Is it stilll availiable? Does it have a different name(s)? Whats the next best thing? Who made it? Does it just come in an EQ?

Thanks.


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

a electronically produced echo effect in recorded music


----------



## lotownsfinest (Jan 17, 2007)

reverb is sound waves bouncing off of objects such as door panels, windows ect.. creating a sort of echo effect. Reverb occurs naturaly in every enviroment but can also be "tailored" electronicly durring the recording process of any audio signal. Im not sure if you are referring to a electronic component used to tailor reverb in a car. If so i have never heard of such a unit. There may be some sort of unit that would help controll the amount of reverb in a car but i have never heard of it. Reverb is usualy takin care of in a car by properly imaging your component speakers and using sound deadining materials such as dynamat


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lotownsfinest_@Feb 18 2007, 02:01 PM~7291187
> *reverb is sound waves bouncing off of objects such as door panels, windows ect.. creating a sort of echo effect. Reverb occurs naturaly in every enviroment but can also be "tailored" electronicly durring the recording process of any audio signal. Im not sure if you are referring to a electronic component used to tailor reverb in a car. If so i have never heard of such a unit. There may be some sort of unit that would help controll the amount of reverb in a car but i have never heard of it. Reverb is usualy takin care of in a car by properly imaging your component speakers  and using sound deadining materials such as dynamat
> *


Well, from what I gather, there are EQ's that can actually adjust reverb levels. I also know that there are heads units that have a "concert" sound option...is this the same thing?


----------



## lotownsfinest (Jan 17, 2007)

an EQ is used to seperate and define frequincys in the audio spectrum to achieve better imaging so if you are having alot of echo say in the higher frequincys you can us a eq to lower those and that might help. The concert setting or hall setting on head units is in fact a reverb. If you are listining to classical music or live recordings those are good settings to use however if you are playing hip hop, pop or rock those will usualy only make it sound funny. Usualy in a car reverb is not much of a factor because the space the music is being played in is so small and there is not much room for the soundwaves to bounce off of something and change before they hit your ears. The larger the area that you are listining to music in and the more objects that are in and around that area the more natural reverb you will have. Hope this helps


----------



## boxchevy14 (Dec 13, 2006)

Pioneer used to make the digital eq's wit reverb. That shit over rated. :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

THANKS GUYS FOR TAKING THE TIME. 

I enjoy rock music mostly and I like that live/stadium feel. Anything that I can do to imitate that sound in car audio I want to learn.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Pioneer still has the echo effect settings on their headunits. Mine is a premier 930 and has them all, studio, concert, hall, dome, etc..


----------



## xNaTuRalxHiGhx59 (Nov 17, 2002)

original reverb were made by many different companies... best one in my opinion was the MOTOROLA VIBRASONIC... depending on what model you had it either mounted in the trunk or under the dash and connected with the radio to produce a concert like echo... front speaker put out a regular sound while the rear was adjustable to give less or more echo. hope that helped a little... used to get a lot of thumbs up from oldschoolers at carshows when it was bumping in my 64 hardtop


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xNaTuRalxHiGhx59_@Feb 19 2007, 04:29 PM~7300252
> *original reverb were made by many different companies... best one in my opinion was the MOTOROLA VIBRASONIC... depending on what model you had it either mounted in the trunk or under the dash and connected with the radio to produce a concert like echo... front speaker put out a regular sound while the rear was adjustable to give less or more echo. hope that helped a little... used to get a lot of thumbs up from oldschoolers at carshows when it was bumping in my 64 hardtop
> *


Might have to get me a Vibrasonic!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

I have a Motorola Vibrasonic "R200" for sale.


It hasnt been tested, but it does have all the parts, wires and the control knob is correct for 1964 Chevrolet. It originally came out of a 64 Impala SS.



if anyone is interested, PM me for details and pics, MAKE OFFER.


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 18 2007, 02:09 PM~7291217
> *Well, from what I gather, there are EQ's that can actually adjust reverb levels. I also know that there are heads units that have a "concert" sound option...is this the same thing?
> *



Actually back in the day my relative had a 64 rag with a deck and a reverb controller of some kind...he could turn it up or down......I believe it is controlled mainly by your eq...but I have heard of em and used em...will be buildin me a system that incorporates the reverb effect...but to put it simply its echo.... 

Hope that helps///


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

the original Reverb units like the Motorola Vibrasonic used springs inside to create the "echo" sound. 

the newer kind use electronic circuits and time delay to get the same type of effect. back in 94 or 95, I had a Sony Mobile ES system that had all that time delay stuff and reverb, echo, concert hall, etc. that stuff was expensive back then, I paid like $1500 for a 4" Mobile ES tv. that was back when VCR's were popular in cars, lol.

*
by the way, I sold both of my reverb units a while back, but I keep getting PM's about them, now I see why, I had forgotten about this topic.*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Whats available today for reverb? Any new EQ's HU's?

I almost forgot about this topic lol


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

CAN U HOOK UP A VIBRASONIC TO ANY AFTERMARKET STEREO?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Dec 25 2007, 09:53 PM~9530658
> *CAN U HOOK UP A VIBRASONIC TO ANY AFTERMARKET STEREO?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 26 2007, 03:24 AM~9533114
> *:yes:
> *



:0 I GOT ONE FOR CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Dec 25 2007, 07:53 PM~9530658
> *CAN U HOOK UP A VIBRASONIC TO ANY AFTERMARKET STEREO?
> *


I don't think you can or else I would have bought one already.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 26 2007, 04:35 PM~9536338
> *I don't think you can or else I would have bought one already.
> *


DAM HOPEFULLY IT CAN...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

long u got ground power and a speaker wire u should be good


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Dec 25 2007, 07:53 PM~9530658
> *CAN U HOOK UP A VIBRASONIC TO ANY AFTERMARKET STEREO?
> *


Yeah you can, I had one in my 64.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

THANKS FOR THE INFO HOMIES! CANT WAIT TILL WE INSTALL IT! :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 20 2007, 10:24 AM~7305885
> *Might have to get me a Vibrasonic!
> *




:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 9 2007, 05:12 PM~9193856
> *Whats available today for reverb? Any new EQ's HU's?
> 
> I almost forgot about this topic lol
> *


 :dunno: I was wondering the same thing, I thought one of the older Alpine EQ's had Reverb????


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

:dunno:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Jan 14 2008, 10:16 PM~9697205
> *:dunno: I was wondering the same thing, I thought one of the older Alpine EQ's had Reverb????
> *


YUP THE ALPINE ERA-G320


----------

